# Tina Bordihn FHM und Theresa Klamert



## Basti7666 (1 Sep. 2009)

Sorry, wenn ichs doppelt poste,

aber wer kann mir auf der Suche nach den FHM-Fotos von Tina Bordihn und Fotos von Theresa Klamert behilflich sein?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## General (1 Sep. 2009)

Basti7666 schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ichs doppelt poste,
> 
> aber wer kann mir auf der Suche nach den FHM-Fotos von Tina Bordihn und Fotos von Theresa Klamert behilflich sein?
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus



Was sagen die Regeln:
Kein Posten von FHM, Playboy, Maxim, Penthouse, Stuff, Perfect 10 und anderen Bildern oder Medien, die dem Copyright 
unterliegen!

Glaube damit hat sich das Thema wohl erledigt


----------



## Basti7666 (1 Sep. 2009)

ähm ja hat sichs, auch wenns schade ist.

Allerdings steht die Klamert ja noch aus, also bitte noch nicht schließen


----------



## General (1 Sep. 2009)

guckt du hier http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?p=326816#post326816


----------



## Basti7666 (1 Sep. 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## Basti7666 (29 Jan. 2010)

Auch hier nochmal damits aktuell bleibt.

Hat jemand Fotos von Tina Bordihn oder Theresa Klamert? Gerne auch Fotos der Sendung FF oder sonstige Shoots


----------

